# Google Chrome



## Pegasus

Google Chrome ? Not a lot can be said really about such a skeletal offering.

Google Chrome is to the sophisticated needs and advanced complex technology of 2011 computer systems what the Wright Brothers flying machine is to orbital space flight.

Speed ? OK, Chrome may be a few milliseconds faster than Firefox, but so what ? A 60 second saving in one day is no monumental reward when you spend over 2 hours getting home through the traffic gridlock and then waste 6-8 hours in suspended hybernation every night. 

What would any intelligent user want ? A super luxurious high tech, accessory laden ride in a Bugatti, or an adrenaline pumping, hair raising ride on a rocket propelled 3-wheel bike ? Answer = no contest.

Google Chrome ? - Dump it and install Firefox with all the accessories and facilities of a 21st. Century browser that has the enormous benefit of a complete Mozilla support organisation.

John


----------



## voyagerfan99

Why do people post weird threads like this?


----------



## jamesd1981

chrome is faster and better than firefox !


----------



## voyagerfan99

jamesd1981 said:


> chrome is faster and better than firefox !



Wrong sir. It may be faster, but it is NOT better.

I use Firefox for the themes and all the available extensions that it has. Plus I prefer the look and feel of it over Chrome.


----------



## Nanobyte

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why do people post weird threads like this?


Because they lost out in the lottery for buying Google shares?

There's no harm in these subjects being discussed but most of the population are fine browser-wise with IE.  The ultimate is of interest to the few.


----------



## MrSleepin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Wrong sir. It may be faster, but it is NOT better.
> 
> I use Firefox for the themes and all the available extensions that it has. Plus I *prefer* the look and feel of it over Chrome.



that's just it... it's all preference...


----------



## fastdude

Pegasus said:


> Google Chrome ? Not a lot can be said really about such a skeletal offering.
> 
> Google Chrome is to the sophisticated needs and advanced complex technology of 2011 computer systems what the Wright Brothers flying machine is to orbital space flight.
> 
> Speed ? OK, Chrome may be a few milliseconds faster than Firefox, but so what ? A 60 second saving in one day is no monumental reward when you spend over 2 hours getting home through the traffic gridlock and then waste 6-8 hours in suspended hybernation every night.
> 
> What would any intelligent user want ? A super luxurious high tech, accessory laden ride in a Bugatti, or an adrenaline pumping, hair raising ride on a rocket propelled 3-wheel bike ? Answer = no contest.
> 
> Google Chrome ? - Dump it and install Firefox with all the accessories and facilities of a 21st. Century browser that has the enormous benefit of a complete Mozilla support organisation.
> 
> John


Are you doubting a large chunk of this forum's intelligence? 
As for your rhetorical question, I'd rather the adrenaline ride.
Google is a much larger corporation than Mozilla and therefore has much better support, and as said (and understated), Chrome is significantly faster than any other browser. Name one useful feature or add-on that Firefox has that Chrome doesn't offer with a few clicks.

EDIT: Just my op
EDIT: View the F2P games thread for the real reason why Chrome is the best
EDIT: Also if one tab crashes the rest won't


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nanobyte said:


> Because they lost out in the lottery for buying Google shares?
> 
> There's no harm in these subjects being discussed but most of the population are fine browser-wise with IE.  The ultimate is of interest to the few.



No, I mean they just start a thread and start stating random facts about something like they're helping us by putting this information on the site.


----------



## Nanobyte

It's pointless making comparisons unless some parameters are set.  A McLaren F1 is useless to someone who wants 4 seats and cupholders!


----------



## Dramen

Do people still use IE?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Dramen said:


> Do people still use IE?



Believe it or not, the average computer user does because they don't know about anything else.


----------



## Nanobyte

Firefox overtook IE at the start of 2009 as most-used.  IE has lost ground due to the new browsers but FF has stayed about the same for the past few years.

I wonder if at some point the public will see Google in the same light as Microsoft, having too much control.  Google has an awful lot of info about us and what it cares to show us in its sponsored ads.  They seem to be everyone's darling at the moment, highlighted by the quick rise of Chrome.


----------



## tlarkin

Chrome offers a full sandbox type environment for web browsing and it also treats each tab as a separate process.  So, if one tab locks or crashes it doesn't crash your whole browser.  It is also based on webkit, so same under-the-hood as Safari.

While frefox definitely whoops it as far as third party extensions go, Chrome has a lot of awesome security features.

However, it all comes down to preference.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Nanobyte said:


> Firefox overtook IE at the start of 2009 as most-used.  IE has lost ground due to the new browsers but FF has stayed about the same for the past few years.



uh i'm pretty sure that ie is still the market leader by a fair share, do you mean it overtook in new user per month?
ie still has something like 46% of the market

each to there own i liked chrome but i had a problem where i would type in address press enter or click the button and would not do anything no matter what i tried, my friend had the same problem as well, so i went back to firefox which is more the more mature software of the two, even tho i find the first start up to be quite slow.

this thread seems pretty pointless tbh the ops info is pretty much all biased/unfounded/unresearched.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

I would use Chrome *BUT*

1) It's terrible on my slow internet. On firefox, I can open up multiple tabs, go do something else, and after a minute or two come back to do my browsing. On Chrome, it will usually time out, come up with just a blank page or rarely, load a small portion of the page. IDK if there's a timeout setting I'm meant to fiddle around with...

2) Kinda to do with my previous point, but if an image doesn't load completely, I'm stuffed. It doesn't matter how many times I bash refresh, it'll just come up with the incomplete image in the cache. I thought they'd fixed it, but I re-installed Chrome not long ago and it still does it.

3) Chrome's "adblock"/AdThwart only hide ads, but don't keep them from loading (at least some of them). I live in the country, I have a terrible, slow and capped internet. I'm not blocking ads because they distract me, I'm doing it to conserve bandwidth. On a second thought, they might actually have fixed it, but I haven't heard anything...


----------



## TFT

Dramen said:


> Do people still use IE?





voyagerfan99 said:


> Believe it or not, the average computer user does because they don't know about anything else.



I use IE9, I like it, anyone got a problem with that?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

TFT said:


> I use IE9, I like it, anyone got a problem with that?



I think that it is each to their own.

I personally use Chrome cause its fast, clear and more of the page fills your monitor due to less toolbars etc...

I use Firefox for website / webapp development cause of the brilliant addons you can get for it (including an IE "simulator").

The only time I do use IE is to run different websites I have developed in it to make sure that they display correctly (because IE doesn't handle CSS properly).


----------



## TFT

Regarding CSS that's very true of IE8 but IE9 in beta outdoes Google and is on par with Firefox, it's a great improvement all round with more screen area as well.

http://www.quirksmode.org/css/contents.html

I think people are referring to what they know in the IE6, 7 and 8 which has many failings.


----------



## Rocko

TFT said:


> Regarding CSS that's very true of IE8 but IE9 in beta outdoes Google and is on par with Firefox, it's a great improvement all round with more screen area as well.
> 
> http://www.quirksmode.org/css/contents.html
> 
> *I think people are referring to what they know in the IE6, 7 and 8 which has many failings*.



They left a bad impression, their fault.


----------



## TFT

Maybe, but if users go on previous versions, more fool them. Anyone with more than one cell in their brain will run whatever suits them at the time, with no allegiance to anyone.

If google chrome is the all singing dancing one next week then I'll use that.


----------



## Nanobyte

innercx said:


> uh i'm pretty sure that ie is still the market leader by a fair share, do you mean it overtook in new user per month?
> ie still has something like 46% of the market


See this link among others.  I guess the stats come from the average number of browser sessions recorded on sites (not new users as your comment).



innercx said:


> this thread seems pretty pointless tbh the ops info is pretty much all biased/unfounded/unresearched.


  Who cares, it's a good starter for a discussion!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

TFT said:


> Regarding CSS that's very true of IE8 but IE9 in beta outdoes Google and is on par with Firefox, it's a great improvement all round with more screen area as well.
> 
> http://www.quirksmode.org/css/contents.html
> 
> I think people are referring to what they know in the IE6, 7 and 8 which has many failings.



I might give IE 9 beta a go then. Although that still won't help my development work cause most people running IE are using 6, 7 or 8 lol. I did a year working developing ASP.NET application in IE 6 and it was HORRIBLE, I hope when people finally get around to using a newer version more readily it might get better


----------



## bvleb96

I have heard great things about IE9. From what I heard it much better than the previous editions of IE.


----------



## boo-boo

Dramen said:


> Do people still use IE?


 
I use IE 8 cause my crappy computer likes to freeze all the time so I just stick with it for now until I get a better computer.  Otherwise I like both Firefox and Google Chrome they both are great browsers with different advantages/disadvantages.


----------



## paulcheung

Dramen said:


> Do people still use IE?


That is the only browser I use. Never try the others, no reason, I use IE8, it does everything I want. so no reason to change.


----------



## Nanobyte

Out of curiosity I took a look at the Terms and Conditions for Chrome.  The usual impossible-to-read applet, although it was bigger than some.  There were a few items that I did not like the look of.  It also referred to their Privacy Policy and the Chrome Privacy Policy.  Next time I have a day or two to browse I'll sign up.  I'm wondering what in heck I agreed to when I signed up for Firefox!


----------



## dwightgenius

I'm using Firefox because of its plugins, IE 8 because of its high compatibility, Google Chrome because of its fast speed.


----------



## Dramen

I gave up on IE a long time ago because I got sick of crash after crash. I have IE8 installed but never really thought about using it, probably because of past experience.  In Chrome, each tab being treated separately is a good idea though, unlike when FF crashes (not that often for me) every page closes. I've just stuck with FF because of the addons, Chrome adds to my paranoia about Google knowing what shoe size and what colour underpants I have on that day but I think having more browsers to choose from is a good thing because it promotes competition and better stuff is released. IT is definitely a field where you have to be adaptable to change.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I recently switched to Chrome, the main reason being that Firefox loads too slow. Chrome opens in less than 5 seconds, but Firefox, I need to wait a little longer. And I haven't noticed a difference in speed when loading pages.
A cool thing I like about Chrome is that I can kill all the flash stuff, so if an ad gets past the AdBlock filter, I can kill it right away. Chrome has also some cool features for web design, like the "inspector" (but I don't do web design ).

I don't like that Firefox freezes a little when there is flash content (e.g. video is loading), and I can't kill flash. I did a feature request years ago that Adobe Flash has a "Kill" option, but no answer yet.
Reposted it, please support by voting here: https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-5980

I think I will switch back to firefox when 4 is out of beta, but I will see until then.


----------



## bestbefore65

IE 9 for me.  I have been using it as my only browser since it appeared in Beta.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I tend to switch between three browsers, with Chrome as my petty task browser due to it's program launching speed, and Firefox 4b8 as my workhorse browser since it is compatible with all the pages I visit. Opera is used sometimes when I'm feeling like driving it around, I just can't get over its awesome features.

But everybody has their preference, and I believe that if the members stopped making opinionated threads about petty issues it would help us focus on the real problems here.


----------



## Nanobyte

lucasbytegenius said:


> ....But everybody has their preference, and I believe that if the members stopped making opinionated threads about petty issues it would help us focus on the real problems here.


When simple questions turn into long threads it shows there is interest in making current comment and will reflect any shifts in views since the last time the subject came up.  Nobody comments on a thread at the expense of any other thread and nobody is being forced to comment.  I've found the thread to be informative even if I already knew the answers.


----------



## MyDixieWrecked

cograpal said:


> Calgary real estate web design, Redesign website Calgary, Website customization Calgary.
> We are Calgary leading web design, web development and search engine   optimization company, delivering highly-creative, brand-driven and results-focused web solutions to corporate and individual clients. We help companies of all sizes to use established and emerging technologies to do their web businesses and marketing. By adding the human touch to the technology we are making it accessible and usable by everyone.



LMAO

Anyway, Chrome is awesome, imho, due simply to it's speed.  I was an avid FF user (especially with the advent of IETab for those pesky IE-only sites) for years before the frustration of waiting for the damn thing to load took over.  There's nothing I can't do in Chrome that was previously available in FF - the only difference is that it's faster and more secure.  All hail the mighty google!  Cheers.


----------



## fastdude

http://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/


----------



## Dramen

I decided to give Chrome a chance and see what the hype is about.  The most noticeable thing is the incredible speed, which is really good. 
Not so sure about the lack of toolbar interaction compared to FF which I've used for so long now.  
Does anyone know how to remove the "quick access, place your bookmarks bar..." message on the left side of the browser?  
The importing of favourites from FF was trouble free, in the past when I've tried to import between browsers it had random results.


----------



## MyDixieWrecked

Dramen said:


> I decided to give Chrome a chance and see what the hype is about.  The most noticeable thing is the incredible speed, which is really good.
> Not so sure about the lack of toolbar interaction compared to FF which I've used for so long now.
> Does anyone know how to remove the "quick access, place your bookmarks bar..." message on the left side of the browser?
> The importing of favourites from FF was trouble free, in the past when I've tried to import between browsers it had random results.




Glad you like it!  About the message, I just dragged my bookmarks there and the message disappeared.  Cheers.


----------



## Dramen

Thanks.  That was an easy fix.  The Chrome forums seem to have many posts about the issue, ranging from "you've got spyware!!" to "reinstall the browser" which I found pretty amusing.


----------



## MyDixieWrecked

Dramen said:


> Thanks.  That was an easy fix.  The Chrome forums seem to have many posts about the issue, ranging from "you've got spyware!!" to "reinstall the browser" which I found pretty amusing.




Haha now THAT's funny.  Cheers.


----------



## HumanMage

I switched to Google Chrome because it was some how faster loading pages than Firefox on my apartment network. I have kept with it since August. I like it, I like Firefox as well...but I don't have the time to really take a look at why one browser performs better than another. Chrome has a few themes to it, I like the Midnight, or black theme...I like dark things


----------



## Dramen

HumanMage said:
			
		

> Chrome has a few themes to it, I like the Midnight, or black theme...I like dark things



The themes for Chrome seem limited in number, I would have expected a lot more, I've only found two pages - one done by Artists and one by Google, unless I'm looking in the wrong place?

https://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/google.html


----------



## tmac5150

Me personally, I like Opera and all the features. I've only seen it mentioned 1 or 2 times. Opera is pretty fast. I've never been an IE user. I used to(& still do, just not as often) go between Opera & Firefox, just depending on what I was doing. Opera has the "speak" feature where it'll read the highlighted text & the personal info & notes section when you right click. I don't remember the last time I typed my name or address or whatever info I have there to use. No, it's not where you would want to put credit card #', but as far as filling out your average registration form takes no time. That's just 2 of the many cool features Opera has. Some of you more "tech savy" fellows out there can probably pick it apart, but for me, I like it for the majority of my browsing. Hope this helps. Take care...


----------



## HumanMage

Dramen said:


> The themes for Chrome seem limited in number, I would have expected a lot more, I've only found two pages - one done by Artists and one by Google, unless I'm looking in the wrong place?
> 
> https://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/google.html



Those were the themes I mentioned. I'm not huge into the customization of my browser, so those themes were enough for me


----------



## Nanobyte

There's a fairly obvious trend in the responses:

Those that have IE, Firefox or Opera set up with custom add-ons etc are sticking to them for the meat of their surfing.  The "slower" browsers may be quicker overall and more useful because of the customization.

Those (including those above) that want quick and limited features prefer Chrome.

Chrome has more features built-in to the basic setup.  It will be interesting to see how Chrome fares once people start loading it down with add-ons.


----------



## Dramen

I must admit I do like the addons in my browser, but only ones that are neccesary.  I can't find one world clock extension for Chrome that actually does what it's supposed to - accurately tell the time and contain all the cities one would expect.  One I installed even had typos throughout the interface. I'm wondering about the standard of extension development and overall community knowledge about the browser, FF wins hands down imo but maybe due to being around longer and the competition to produce good addons.  I did find one extension that is a dictionary, you double click on any word within a webpage and it pops up a little bubble giving you the definition, takes you into wikipedia as well and can also translate the language which I was really impressed with. I'm still on the fence but enjoying checking it all out.

edit:  After a couple of days checking out chrome, I ran SUPERantispyware and caught 23 threats.  The extensions I installed were basically the same as I use in FF but the Chrome version - Adblock Plus and WOT.  With daily scans I'm lucky to get one or two threats using FF.  So does it mean Chrome picks up all sorts of junk while I surf and the extensions are inferior in security compared to FF?


----------



## Brucew0619

I love Chrome most, but I have to work woth Firefox.


----------



## remy3x

Two years ago, I downloaded Firefox, used it for three days and hated it. Then I downloaded Chrome and I've been using it ever since.


----------



## SslagleZ28

I downloaded Chrome a day or 2 after I heard about it... I used it for a a week and went back to Firefox


----------

